# Anyone seen the Tug Sylvia lately?



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey Guys. I surveyed the area of Tug Sylvia yesterday with my side-scan sonar system. I started my search pattern at the public numbers (30 11.190 N 87 14.070 W) but I did not find anything that looked like a ship. However, I did find a debris field surrounding the area. Some of of the debris pieces were quite large and close to the public number.

Of course it is possible that the tug is there but I did not find it. 

Has anyone out there been diving on Tug Sylvia lately?

Thanks! 
Whack 'um


----------



## MidniteDiver (Apr 11, 2012)

Last time I was there was several years ago, and it was buried up to the gunwales. It's been down since the 1980s, so I guess it had a pretty good run! Nothing lasts forever down there!


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

After Ivan, the only thing that was exposed was a small portion of the bow.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Evensplit said:


> After Ivan, the only thing that was exposed was a small portion of the bow.


 
Thanks Jim. I wonder if this bit of debris is the bow.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes that's it , Not much left of the Silvia or the Deliverance tug either.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

lets dig them up


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

sealark said:


> Yes that's it , Not much left of the Silvia or the Deliverance tug either.


Thanks Ron. Didn't know if I found the spot or not.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

inshorecatch said:


> lets dig them up


LOL- I'll volunteer to be the bubble watcher. :yes:


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd have to check my notes which I don't have access to right now but we dove it last year and I am pretty sure I remember seeing more than that. We had two sets of numbers for it though and they weren't close. I know, not much help. I need to look at my other PC.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here are pics of some other bits I found near the public number.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Just saw this thread. The pic in post #4 is exactly what we saw on the public numbers. Only juvenile fish and the biggest horse conch I have ever seen. It was a 3 minute dive.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the pics again.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Deeplines said:


> Thanks for the pics again.


My pleasure.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome pictures. Mind sharing the specs for your equipment?


----------



## kendive (Sep 9, 2008)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> LOL- I'll volunteer to be the bubble watcher. :yes:


No Bubbles... He uses a Re-Breather. :thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Mudigger said:


> Awesome pictures. Mind sharing the specs for your equipment?


Never seen it but I can tell you, Very Very expensive :yes::thumbup:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sealark said:


> Never seen it but I can tell you, Very Very expensive :yes::thumbup:


Yeah, that equipment is amazing. I think there is another thread where he talks about his setup, etc.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Found it. Thanks.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

kendive said:


> No Bubbles... He uses a Re-Breather. :thumbup:


I've always wondered...what is a "re-breather"?


----------

